# Asus vs MSI mobos



## remixedcat (Oct 7, 2012)

as the title specifies....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 7, 2012)

whats the point of this topic?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 7, 2012)

I voted other as I am partial to Gigabyte boards.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Likewise

Ive had a few asus boards in the past, not a fan of them

MSI, DFI, AsRock, even ECS ive had good experience with.

Gigabyte- Never owned one or seen one in a customers machine


----------



## cdawall (Oct 7, 2012)

As many people on forums know I am a bit of an Asus fan so I'll suggest them. On that note however I do not like msi. Had many of their board's none of which ever impressed me. Cheaply made short lived boards as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Oct 7, 2012)

I love my new MSI board z77a-g45, i think the build quality is amazing.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 7, 2012)

MSI. There's barely a difference between my ASUS and MSI boards (for the same socket), except for the price.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 7, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> MSI. There's barely a difference between my ASUS and MSI boards (for the same socket), except for the price.



yep  asus kinda pricey for the same level of hardware especially in here, but MSI less popular from asus


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 7, 2012)

meh MSI boards have a penchant for exploding on the AMD socket due to shitty VRMs

ASUS has been having USB compatibility issues over priced and ECS now makes their products not pegatron so ASUS isnt really ASUS any more.  

Ill honestly look at just about everyother brand and avoid both MSI and ASUS,


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 7, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh MSI boards have a penchant for exploding on the AMD socket due to shitty VRMs
> 
> ASUS has been having USB compatibility issues over priced and ECS now makes their products not pegatron so ASUS isnt really ASUS any more.
> 
> Ill honestly look at just about everyother brand and avoid both MSI and ASUS,



yeah, its not like they used to be
every stuff has their own weakness 
but sometimes you can rely on one brand since they may not offer you the spec that you need


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 7, 2012)

are intel branded boards considered a sane option?


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 7, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> are intel branded boards considered a sane option?



Not really, they're the "neither bad nor really good" boards. But they're priced slightly above the similar options of other brands.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 7, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> are intel branded boards considered a sane option?



sorry intel board lack of features, they make good processors but not boards


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 7, 2012)

boards are actually fairly good now,

P67 onwards anyway

ECS P67 i had used reference Intel specs worked with Intels XTU tool which was great for setting sub timings, testing the CPU and memory for stability etc etc etc  their boards have improved greatly. but if your not pushing socket 2011 aka 1155 and Z77 then get something else if using liquid cooling or one of thlose sealed liquid coolers like the H80 the Biostar TZ77XE4 is pretty solid loving mind does everything the more expensive boards do but i only paid $120


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 7, 2012)

head's tellin my go with a server mobo, heart's tellin my stay with asus and my gut's tellin me intel or msi... what part should I listen to?


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 7, 2012)

Gigabyte: Best experience for me three boards and all were fine and lasted good times (never died on me). A fourth, its USB ports were killed my fault.
Asrock: only once, it worked fine for some months & it died after adding RAM as always I did with the rest of mobos, no reason.
Asus: The only one I had, its PCI Express slot was dead & only the onboard GFX worked, but I won't say outright they are bad.
No experience with any MSI mobo.

my 2 cent.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 7, 2012)

neither. Gigabyte and Asrock.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 7, 2012)

Gigabyte.

asus is crap now. poor quality nowadays.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 7, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> Gigabyte.
> 
> asus is crap now. poor quality nowadays.



gigabyte at mid level just has plain features, not like the other. too bad
they nice at upper or high end level


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 7, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> head's tellin my go with a server mobo, heart's tellin my stay with asus and my gut's tellin me intel or msi... what part should I listen to?



what is it youre exactly wanting to build?

Honestly Id go with a x79 setup with a 7870 or 7950


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 7, 2012)

Most brands are fine, I would not hesitate to get either Gigabyte, Asus, ASRock, MSI or other well known brands. It also depends on the warranty service in country you are in, some of them have shit services in some countries.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 7, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Most brands are fine, I would not hesitate to get either Gigabyte, Asus, ASRock, MSI or other well known brands. It also depends on the warranty service in country you are in, some of them have shit services in some countries.



All warranty services are s**t everywhere in her continent. Skyrim, Elswyr, Morrowind, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Most brands are fine, I would not hesitate to get either Gigabyte, Asus, ASRock, MSI or other well known brands. It also depends on the warranty service in country you are in, some of them have shit services in some countries.



Agreed. I've had motherboards from them all. Some have not worked properly, but that can be expected with every company. I liked them all.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 7, 2012)

depend on series


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 7, 2012)

I had never really been a MSI "fan" and normally wouldn't consider getting a MSI board(I was a Gigabyte and EVGA motherboard fan), but I couldn't pass on my current MSI board considering the price I paid for it. I have been very happy with my MSI board and now would not have a problem buying another MSI board.


----------



## Pehla (Oct 7, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> yep  asus kinda pricey for the same level of hardware especially in here, but MSI less popular from asus



with their big bang mpower series they will become more and more popular!! sooo many techie details on that board!! and for the reasonable price!!


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 7, 2012)

I've been plenty happy with my P9X79 Deluxe and M4N72-E. My last MSI board was a good one, the only problem was that it said it supported 8Gb when it really meant that it will run 8Gb of DDR2-667, not 800 and it wouldn't even post if you did use 8Gb @ 800, it wouldn't clock them down to 667. I think that was really a limitation of the 975X chipset though


----------



## Hood (Oct 7, 2012)

*Asus*

I've only had 2 MSI boards, one never booted and the other would overheat the northbridge and freeze up whenever gaming, so I'm not too impressed with MSI.  Asus, on the other hand, has never let me down, although they always cost a little more.  What price peace of mind?  Sure, the Asus software utilities are still buggy, but MSI's are worse.  Asus also has the best UEFI hands down.  MSI may be cheaper but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Aksh_47 (Oct 7, 2012)

Id rather go for the brand which offers best features in the budget.. and these days Asrock, GIGABYTE seem to be doing that.. ASUS boards are overpriced (at least in my country) and other manufacturers seem to offer much more for the same kind of money.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 7, 2012)

i guess now back to you, what spec that you need. like how many ram slot, sata ports, usb 3.0, thunderbolt maybe, sli/crossfire ready, uefi etc.
then how about the products that available in your city, except you plan to buy online
and what brand that give you better service, since different country would be different too. 
i usually put the brand on next list since big brands usually has wide variety of stuff


----------



## radrok (Oct 7, 2012)

Other than personal unlucky/lucky experiences with brands you won't get a clear answer, some people might have been lucky/unlucky with MSI or ASUS or whatever brand and they might have bought.

What I am trying to tell you is that who told you to look at features vs price has given you the best answer since reliability is something luck based (unless we talk about other brands but that's another story).

If I had to suggest you a brand then it would be high end ASUS (RoG board or PX Deluxes) or high end MSI (Big Bang). I've paid the premium with ASUS quite a few times and I've been rewarded with reliability and performance oh and most importantly: PEACE of MIND.


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 7, 2012)

So in your opinion a high end GIGABYTE board will be a POS and you won't get your peace of mind because there isn't any ASUS/MSI logo on it ? 

I had a P4 running on intel Mobo ,then my uncle got HT enabled P4 and he gave me his P4(with was faster then mine) and a Gigabyte board ,i gave him the P4 with the intel board and i know that system still worked until few years ago(probably this board can still work even today) then i gave the P4 with the Gigabyte board to some one and that board still works after more then 8 years i think. Also, the rig i just replaced from 2008 had E8400 on Gigabyte EP45-DS3 board,i still have this rig and it works just fine .. 
The only problem i had with Gigabyte is with my last board the H77-D3H which was DOA(cold boot loop) and the store just  replaced it with a new one without any problem.. so now it works without any problem. 

The bottom line is that any one can get a faulty board, but that doesn't mean that every board from this brand is a POS , when you look for new parts for your system you shouldn't look only at one brand, but look at various of products and just check for the one then suits you best ,and not the one that have your favorite logo.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 7, 2012)

What if the favorite logo suits you best. I can't say to much as I have smoked all rads boards from Ecs to gb to Asus to msi. I just like the Asus boards I have never liked the bios setup on gb.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 7, 2012)

Won't touch Gigabyte with a ten foot pole. ASUS rocks hands down, and MSI gives the best price/performance out of all manufacturers IMO, and they have a solid build quality.


----------



## radrok (Oct 7, 2012)

IamEzio said:


> So in your opinion a high end GIGABYTE board will be a POS and you won't get your peace of mind because there isn't any ASUS/MSI logo on it ?
> 
> I had a P4 running on intel Mobo ,then my uncle got HT enabled P4 and he gave me his P4(with was faster then mine) and a Gigabyte board ,i gave him the P4 with the intel board and i know that system still worked until few years ago(probably this board can still work even today) then i gave the P4 with the Gigabyte board to some one and that board still works after more then 8 years i think. Also, the rig i just replaced from 2008 had E8400 on Gigabyte EP45-DS3 board,i still have this rig and it works just fine ..
> The only problem i had with Gigabyte is with my last board the H77-D3H which was DOA(cold boot loop) and the store just  replaced it with a new one without any problem.. so now it works without any problem.
> ...




I always purchase the brand that has served me well in the past.

Anyway you are right, I forgot Asrock, they make good and reliable boards lately so I have nothing to say against it.

Gigabyte could very well disappear from the earth and I wouldn't notice, had so many cases of dead VRMs and LAN ports that it couldn't be bad luck.

ECS, well it's ECS.


----------

